# 2013 GT-R , is stage 1 worth it?



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Picking up my stock GT-R tomorrow , can't wait !

Thinking of getting some mods next week, considering it has 550bhp standard is getting stage 1 worth the money , it only gives 20bhp ? Or would I be better saving for a few months and going straight to 4.25 ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Save, then do it bit by bit.

Enjoy it standard, it's already stupid fast.

Get the pleasure from every upgrade.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Double post


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> Save, then do it bit by bit.
> 
> Enjoy it standard, it's already stupid fast.
> 
> Get the pleasure from every upgrade.




So are you saying skip stage 1?

I agree they are rapid stock , it's crying out for a louder exhaust though , even my 1 series BMW sounds better !


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Picking up my stock GT-R tomorrow , can't wait !
> 
> Thinking of getting some mods next week, considering it has 550bhp standard is getting stage 1 worth the money , it only gives 20bhp ? Or would I be better saving for a few months and going straight to 4.25 ?


Stage 1 should give 80 aprox extra BHP.

It is noticeable.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

In a nutshell yes, it's at least worth it for the Y pipe alone


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

BigBen said:


> Stage 1 should give 80 aprox extra BHP.
> 
> It is noticeable.


Really ?

I've been told on the 2013 model which has 550bhp you'd only get to 570bhp


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Put some tren in the tank :chuckle:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

GTRNICK said:


> Put some tren in the tank :chuckle:


Lol , do you know how much a gallon of tren costs?


----------



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

Hahaha. Nice username OP!
Stage 1 Defo worth it from what I have read over the past few months!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sustanon250 said:


> Lol , do you know how much a gallon of tren costs?


About 25k retail :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

BigBen said:


> Stage 1 should give 80 aprox extra BHP.
> 
> It is noticeable.


Only when you start off at 490.

But the OPs car is 550 (542 I looked up for a 2103, but no one is going to notice 8 ponies). So only 20 extra for stage 1.

I fitted a Y-pipe but no stage upgrade and I think I'm the only person in the world that thought the Y-pipe was a waste of time.

I then went to 600 ponies or so in one go. With the right exhaust and tune you can get 600.

I'd leave it standard for a few months, then upgrade. That way it feels like you have bought a new car again. If you buy it and instantly up the power you'll only get a new car once !!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

It's the torque which massively improves and that's the fun overtaking bit! Stage 1 def worth it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Go for the Litchfield stage one with k&n drop in panel filters and get the new nismo gearbox software, it's an amazing difference in power and torque through the rev range. Well worth doing


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Cheers guys , I'll have a chat with Litchfeild and book stage 1 ASAP !

I assume you can forget about your Nissan Warranty if you get stage 1 ? I have 4 months left


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Really ?
> 
> I've been told on the 2013 model which has 550bhp you'd only get to 570bhp


My stock MY13 made 570+ at Litchfield's, the R35's tend to make more power than advertised.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sustanon250 said:


> Cheers guys , I'll have a chat with Litchfeild and book stage 1 ASAP !
> 
> I assume you can forget about your Nissan Warranty if you get stage 1 ? I have 4 months left


No your warranty will still be valid as long as your warranty claim can't be proved that the fault was as a direct result of the modifications. Good luck with the stage one yourl love the gearbox software especially. Speak to Iain at Litchfields and I'd advise you to get a dyno done before and after the mapping to see the difference in bhp and torque which will amaze you.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> No your warranty will still be valid as long as your warranty claim can't be proved that the fault was as a direct result of the modifications. Good luck with the stage one yourl love the gearbox software especially. Speak to Iain at Litchfields and I'd advise you to get a dyno done before and after the mapping to see the difference in bhp and torque which will amaze you.


Takamo, you'll have a very difficult time getting a transmission/engine related warranty claim through the door with a tuned car, you'll be jumping through hoops etc to prove the tune didn't cause the failure when if you think about it, the car was not designed for the power the tune gives.

You won't have a leg to stand on, you can't increase the power of the engine and expect your engine/transmission warranty claim to go through, not saying it's impossible but it's a risk I wouldn't undertake unless I have a tuner warranty.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Guys - what tyre pressure do you run ?

Just got the car home and it's 29psi all round except the drivers rear which is 38!!!

Bizarre ! 

Dunlop sp sport max


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AdnanK said:


> Takamo, you'll have a very difficult time getting a transmission/engine related warranty claim through the door with a tuned car, you'll be jumping through hoops etc to prove the tune didn't cause the failure when if you think about it, the car was not designed for the power the tune gives.
> 
> You won't have a leg to stand on, you can't increase the power of the engine and expect your engine/transmission warranty claim to go through, not saying it's impossible but it's a risk I wouldn't undertake unless I have a tuner warranty.


If you read my comment I said as long it wasn't a direct cause of modifications, for example if headlights packed up they can't get out of the warranty claim to replace them if you have had engine mods, but I do agree when it comes to engine or transmission then it'll be difficult.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> If you read my comment I said as long it wasn't a direct cause of modifications, for example if headlights packed up they can't get out of the warranty claim to replace them if you have had engine mods, but I do agree when it comes to engine or transmission then it'll be difficult.


I did specify engine/transmission, which if you think about it, is the most important aspect of any warranty.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Guys - what tyre pressure do you run ?
> 
> Just got the car home and it's 29psi all round except the drivers rear which is 38!!!
> 
> ...


Bring it back down to match the others.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sustanon250 said:


> Guys - what tyre pressure do you run ?
> 
> Just got the car home and it's 29psi all round except the drivers rear which is 38!!!
> 
> ...


They should be 32psi on cold


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Put them all on 38psi and get a good dentist


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

29psi all four corners on Dunlops


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

MY14 with Dunlops, 30 front 29 rear. Not sure when Nissan changed it from 29 all round.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Guys - what tyre pressure do you run ?
> 
> Just got the car home and it's 29psi all round except the drivers rear which is 38!!!
> 
> ...


Possibly had a puncture repair on that tyre, tyre bays are notorious for waaay too much pressure.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Picking up my stock GT-R tomorrow , can't wait !
> 
> Thinking of getting some mods next week, considering it has 550bhp standard is getting stage 1 worth the money , it only gives 20bhp ? Or would I be better saving for a few months and going straight to 4.25 ?


On a MY13, with the latest maps a stage 1 will make 600 give or take a pinch but as someone has already mentioned the increase in torque is worth it. A Stage 2 will pitch it around 620 if you want to go with a full exhaust


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> On a MY13, with the latest maps a stage 1 will make 600 give or take a pinch but as someone has already mentioned the increase in torque is worth it. A Stage 2 will pitch it around 620 if you want to go with a full exhaust


Litchfields stage 2 with exhaust yields 530 lbft according to their website. Isn't it the stage 4.25+ that gives 600+ lbft?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Litchfields stage 2 with exhaust yields 530 lbft according to their website. Isn't it the stage 4.25+ that gives 600+ lbft?


My bad the figures I quoted were bhp, reference to torque was just a side comment


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Crafty_Blade said:


> My bad the figures I quoted were bhp, reference to torque was just a side comment


From what I understand torque is around 600 lbft too? That's what Dan told me.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Just stick with the stage one, vest value for your buck also


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> From what I understand torque is around 600 lbft too? That's what Dan told me.


Wouldn't have thought that's safe with the standard injectors.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> From what I understand torque is around 600 lbft too? That's what Dan told me.


My stage 2 came out at 565lbft


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> My stage 2 came out at 565lbft


Is yours still at stage 2? Was that just exhaust and filters? or intakes too?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes bud, just k&n panel filters and Akrapovic exhaust


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Yes bud, just k&n panel filters and Akrapovic exhaust



Ah - my favourite exhausts of all time 

How does the GT-R sound with the Akra ?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Ah - my favourite exhausts of all time
> 
> How does the GT-R sound with the Akra ?


I know Akra with DP's sound awesome. 

I'll be sticking with my OEM DP's and will get a Russ Fellows straight through system once I've heard one in person and then take her to Stage 2


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

AdnanK said:


> I know Akra with DP's sound awesome.
> 
> I'll be sticking with my OEM DP's and will get a Russ Fellows straight through system once I've heard one in person and then take her to Stage 2


I need to come along to some meets and hear a few exhausts 

Best I've heard so far is an Armytrix , though I've yet to hear the Akra


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> I need to come along to some meets and hear a few exhausts
> 
> Best I've heard so far is an Armytrix , though I've yet to hear the Akra


Armytrix is overrated and overpriced and I honestly don't like the sound of it either.

Best build quality is the Akra, but with stock DP's it's a little quite for me. I don't plan on doing down pipes so straight through exhaust is tempting and they sound pretty amazing from the videos I've seen.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Ah - my favourite exhausts of all time
> 
> How does the GT-R sound with the Akra ?


Imo the Akra is somewhere in the middle in terms of noise, not too in your face but sounds good when on the pedal. As already mentioned DP's will add to this further. Only downside is that they're not cheap!

Like you said you need to listen to them in the flesh, vids and sound clips don't do any of them justice. Where aboit's in the country are you?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> I know Akra with DP's sound awesome.
> 
> I'll be sticking with my OEM DP's and will get a Russ Fellows straight through system once I've heard one in person and then take her to Stage 2


Russ Fellows sound the nuts if you want more noise without going too over the top. mart gtr on here has one with DP's, it makes me chuckle every time I hear it lol you won't be disappointed!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Russ Fellows sound the nuts if you want more noise without going too over the top. mart gtr on here has one with DP's, it makes me chuckle every time I hear it lol you won't be disappointed!


Russ does them silenced and non silenced, the non silenced straight through with DP's would be mega loud and difficult to live with for me, but paired with the stock DP's they sound awesome in videos 

Just need to hear one in person!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> Just need to hear one in person!


You need to get your finger out then !


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

snuffy said:


> You need to get your finger out then !


You're in Chester!

Need careful planning to persuade the Mrs, could tell her I'm taking her Blackpool..


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

What about the linney system with DPs? Sorry for going off topic


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Imo the Akra is somewhere in the middle in terms of noise, not too in your face but sounds good when on the pedal. As already mentioned DP's will add to this further. Only downside is that they're not cheap!
> 
> Like you said you need to listen to them in the flesh, vids and sound clips don't do any of them justice. Where aboit's in the country are you?


I'm in High Wycome, if there's any local lads with modded GT-R's willing to demo I'd be delighted


----------

